# Grenade Army



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

anyone else in the Grenade Army?? if, so....what rank?


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

you have to pay $15 for the grenade army. Thats lame :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah but u get like 30$ worth of stuff in the starter pack


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

what do u get?


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

> YOU WILL BE CHARGED $15 FOR ENLISTMENT & SHIPPING!
> YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED OF YOUR RECRUITMENT WITH SHIPMENT OF YOUR PERSONALIZED DOGTAG, AND OFFICIAL STICKER/STENCIL PACK.
> YOU WILL ADVANCE RANK WITH MISSION STATUS COMPLETION, THAT MEANS MORE CONTRABAND FOR YOU SOLDIER!
> ALL SOLDIERS WHO PARTICIPATE IN MISSIONS WILL GO UP IN RANK!


thats what the website says


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

They should of given me a free membership from all the stuff Ive bought from Grenade. Are there any other advantages from joining? Future discounts? If not, id put the 15 bucks towards some new gloves.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

thats kinda gay.. i wouldent waste 15 buks on that.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

15 bucks for some stencils? what are these "missions" that get you more stuff? im so confused


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

As much as I like Grenade and being from Jersey..I cant give them $15 bucks for stickers and stencils.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah but the stickers they give you are like 5 bucks each.and they give you like 8 of them...so thats like 40 bucks right there


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

but most companies give you free stickers if you send them an envelope, the whole idea is kinda lame, maybe if they gave you a t-shirt or something


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

BiggerThanYours said:


> but most companies give you free stickers if you send them an envelope, the whole idea is kinda lame, maybe if they gave you a t-shirt or something


wtf...really?!
what companies? im about to go on a cheap bastard spree


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

The Danny Kass money grab. $15 for stuff that cost them $2 to produce.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

Free Stickers! - Snowboard Addicts 

here is a whole thread from another forum about companies giving out free swag


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

u get the dogtags..those are pretty sweet


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

i never got anything and i sent my 15 bucks in like 4 weeks ago...it was a check, but it says they cashed it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

missions? 

have buttsecks with snowbunny?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

BiggerThanYours said:


> Free Stickers! - Snowboard Addicts
> 
> here is a whole thread from another forum about companies giving out free swag


and most any company is the same. i've gotten free stickers from every brand i use, simply by sending them a S.A.S.E. with "sticker request" on the envelope. also, i've gotten free stickers from every resort i've ridden by emailing them afterwards, if i couldn't get one while i was there...










wish i could add a jay peak one to my collection


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes. There's really no reason to pay for stickers, ever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Why join an Army when you can be a mercenary? Ask any Blackwater agent....:laugh::laugh:


Yeah, fighting in hoodies, jeans, and flip flops seems a little more comfortable than BDUs.

I should try that email for stickers idea - I'm still saving my wolf creek lift passes on my jacket as my mementos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

TNT said:


> Yeah, fighting in hoodies, jeans, and flip flops seems a little more comfortable than BDUs.
> 
> I should try that email for stickers idea - I'm still saving my wolf creek lift passes on my jacket as my mementos.


making $250,000+ to fight in hoodies and flipflops is all i needed to know.. :laugh:


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks BiggerThanYours for the info on all those snowboard companies... I just sent in a bunch of envelopes out... Now it's time to play the waiting game....


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

BiggerThanYours said:


> Free Stickers! - Snowboard Addicts
> 
> here is a whole thread from another forum about companies giving out free swag



Lol, gotta say, the Grenade Army and it's "Soldiers" just got owned :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

BiggerThanYours said:


> Free Stickers! - Snowboard Addicts
> 
> here is a whole thread from another forum about companies giving out free swag



I stopped by Never Summer the other day.. great people, hooked me up with a bunch of stickers and a good deal on the only T they had left.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

*alright guys*

its 15$ to join but they give you alot of stuff. considering you get more and more stuff for more missions you complete. all missions are fun and board related. its a good way for boarders to have fun on and off the slope. its an amazing deal considering they dont have to give us anything for the starter pack. grenade is hands down my favorite boarding co. especially after seeing adventures of danny and the dingo, and able to see how they do things.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

so gay





10/char


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

davegardnersnow said:


> its 15$ to join but they give you alot of stuff. considering you get more and more stuff for more missions you complete. all missions are fun and board related. its a good way for boarders to have fun on and off the slope. its an amazing deal considering they dont have to give us anything for the starter pack. grenade is hands down my favorite boarding co. especially after seeing adventures of danny and the dingo, and able to see how they do things.



Wow, first post and this is what you use it on? 

I'm going to join everyone else, this sounds really lame. Unless there's some way to start getting free products* (without some insane amount of work i.e. using 500+ dollars of time, energy, and supplies to win $50 gloves) it doesn't sound worth it. 

Anyone want to actually throw out more information on the "missions" besides the fact they're snowboard "related"? 

And I can vouch for the free sticker method. Sent stickers to Ride, Burton, Scott, Smith, SkullCandy, k2, and Volcom and got stickers from everyone except k2 (and I'm pretty sure I messed up on one of the envelopes... wondering if that was the one. either way, I can always send them another one ) 

*Dogtags and stencils are NOT products.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> Wow, first post and this is what you use it on?
> 
> I'm going to join everyone else, this sounds really lame. Unless there's some way to start getting free products* (without some insane amount of work i.e. using 500+ dollars of time, energy, and supplies to win $50 gloves) it doesn't sound worth it.
> 
> ...



Wow, am i the only true snowboarder here? like honestly. since when does everything you spend money on have to be returned with product? "GRENADE" has made snowboarding more than just getting on the slopes. they want you to do stuff off and on the slopes. Wow, this deal sucks they dont give you anything for 15$ oh no!!! STF^ its great in the eyes of the 10,000 true snowboarders who dont bitch and moan about how they dont get stuff. yeah you get free stickers from other brands, but since when did Grenade say, give us 15$ for stickers? they didnt, they are given to you along with the other stuff you get if you do "MISSIONS". So 1. start doing research. 2. back up your arguement alittle better. and 3. just hop on your board and ride with the GRENADE MOTHER FUCKERS!!


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

davegardnersnow said:


> Wow, am i the only true snowboarder here? like honestly. since when does everything you spend money on have to be returned with product? "GRENADE" has made snowboarding more than just getting on the slopes. they want you to do stuff off and on the slopes. Wow, this deal sucks they dont give you anything for 15$ oh no!!! STF^ its great in the eyes of the 10,000 true snowboarders who dont bitch and moan about how they dont get stuff. yeah you get free stickers from other brands, but since when did Grenade say, give us 15$ for stickers? they didnt, they are given to you along with the other stuff you get if you do "MISSIONS". So 1. start doing research. 2. back up your arguement alittle better. and 3. just hop on your board and ride with the GRENADE MOTHER FUCKERS!!


danny kass is one of my favorite riders, but that being said, grenade gloves BLOW. oh and what makes a "true snowboarder?"


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

*Hmm..what makes a true snowboarder?*

people should know. obviously not the ones in this room. everyone in here is instigated in getting so much more then what the price shows. all i simply stated was that the grenade crew made something fun for boarders to do. and everyone is bitching that they dont get a snowboard,bindings,boots and a back massage. its 15$! not 15,000,000$. everyones making it seek like its a ripoff yet, a t-shirt averagely is 15$.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

A tshirt is usually $20-$22.
I remember I joined when it was free (Long time ago) and most of the missions were like "Put one of our stickers on a lift!', 'Put a sticker on your car!', and so on. And after you did all that, you got a free sticker pack. 
davegardnersnow, you are a douche. If I understand this correctly, you are saying that you get stickers, dog tags, and stuff received from "MISSIONS" for the $15. If you could post some of the missions and 'prizes', that would be awesome.

Instigate:
–verb (used with object), -gat·ed, -gat·ing.
1.
to cause by incitement; foment: to instigate a quarrel.
2.
to urge, provoke, or incite to some action or course: to


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

*To Every Idiot Who Goes Against Everything I Say*

you are a dumbass, do your research.

Missions.
Missions

and oh my dear god! is it just me or does it say "Upon the completion of three missions you will be resupplied with Grenade contraband." my lord. was a right? so shut the hell up.

Grenade Army.

And OH DEAR LORD WHAT DOES THIS PAGE SAY?!?!

Join the most exclusive Army in the world 
Get cool stuff like t-shirts, patches, stickers, dog tags, and more 
Complete missions to get promoted and earn more cool gear 
Win prizes and get great deals from Grenade and other great brands like Nike Vans, Oakley, and GNU .

So everyone in this room can eat my dick. point given. great deal for 15$. do ur research little boys.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I would not like to eat your dick. It doesn't sound pleasant at all. Also, YAYYY YOU WINNN!!!!!!! You are obviously the only true snowboarder here. I'm sorry I'm not a true snowboarder like you. I guess I'll have to go get my Grenade shirts from PacSun, or Zumiez, or some other place in the mall since I'm not a General in the True-snowboarder Army. Also, I'm sorry for doubting this super-awesome deal. You'll have to forgive me, I didn't know any better. I should of done by my research, but sadly that wasn't my top priority.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

davegardnersnow said:


> you are a dumbass, do your research.
> 
> Missions.
> Missions
> ...



Actually, you're making yourself look like a dumb-ass for getting so worked up over it. Does it really hurt your feelings that much when people disagree with you? 


> *
> Wow, am i the only true snowboarder here? like honestly.*


This has to be one of the dumbest comments ever made on this forum. But like.. ya know, whatever. :laugh:


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

davegardnersnow said:


> you are a dumbass, do your research.
> 
> Missions.
> Missions
> ...


so so gay gay


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Does this package come with the super tight ball squeezing low rise jeans and flat billed hat or do I have to buy those separate?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I forgot to mention this in my post, the very first thing that comes to mind when I see this army shit is a bunch of fatass, bucktooth kids sitting on the drop-ins talking about what rank they are.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

davegardnersnow said:


> Wow, am i the only true snowboarder here? like honestly. since when does everything you spend money on have to be returned with product? "GRENADE" has made snowboarding more than just getting on the slopes. they want you to do stuff off and on the slopes. Wow, this deal sucks they dont give you anything for 15$ oh no!!! STF^ its great in the eyes of the 10,000 true snowboarders who dont bitch and moan about how they dont get stuff. yeah you get free stickers from other brands, but since when did Grenade say, give us 15$ for stickers? they didnt, they are given to you along with the other stuff you get if you do "MISSIONS". So 1. start doing research. 2. back up your arguement alittle better. and 3. just hop on your board and ride with the GRENADE MOTHER FUCKERS!!



Considering every fucking dollar I'm spending on equipment (or anything else) is money that's not going towards getting me to or on the slopes I'd say getting product back for my money is pretty God damn important.

Regarding "True Snowboarders", I'd say a true snowboarder is one who doesn't give a shit about "rank" or "armies" and is instead doing what he can to get back on the slopes... 

To be honest, the missions really don't interest me. Most of them are stuff most already do anyways or stuff I personally wouldn't be too inclined to give a shit about...

Mohawk? Nah, no thanks. 
Mustache? Interesting... till they basically admitted that half their damn audience is too young to grow a real mustache :laugh: Do you fall in this category miss? 
Gone Fishing... the hell? 

Really, taking a closer look at it it's simply just a business effort to keep your attention always prioritized on Grenade. I wouldn't make fun of it nearly so much if it wasn't for individuals like you. <3


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Grenade Army = Chinpoko Mon. Buy useless crap so you can complete the "primary main objective".

Giving $$$ to Grenade so you can do their marketing for them? Like Tom Sawyer painting a fence.

That's right bitches, I compared Grenade's marketing to a Samuel Clemens chapter and South Park.


----------

